# Resolved: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

I have recently purchased a D-Link DI-624s to use as a home wireless network. I was previously connecting through a Netcomm NB5 ADSL 2+ modem, i have gone through the setup wizard for the wireless router and everything seemed to go fine. When i connected everything up after the two modems seem to connect properly but i cannot access the net. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

I can access the net when i plug my Netcomm modem directly to my PC, but once i try and go through the router it doesn't connect.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

Did you power cycle the mode when you connected the router? You MUST cycle power on the broadband modem whenever the attached device is changed.


----------



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

When i connected the broadband modem to the D-Link router i cycled the power, the two modems appear to connect to each other fine after doing this (all LED lights are solid not blinking) and the ADSL is connected, but when i open up Internet Explorer is comes up and says that it cannot find the connection. Again when i reconnect the broadband modem to the PC or Laptop the internet connects and i can surf fine. :4-dontkno 

I have also tried with my wireless laptop, and it connects fine into the network but again no internet connection. Could it be a compatability issue with my broadband modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

Can you connect to the router's setup pages? If so, what does it have for status of the WAN link when it's connected to the modem?


----------



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

Yes, connecting to the router setup page isn't aroblem, when i go to check the WAN status is has - PPoE connecting, and in the IP Address and subsequent fields it has got 0.0.0.0, it doesn't seem to see the broadband modem.

When i originally installed my broadband modem i setup it up through a USB connection with the install disk provided. On the same disk it has an ethernet install option, could this possibly be the issue?

Thanks for your assistanceray: with this it is incredibly frustrating.:upset:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

I have a DI-624 and i know it well..
1. does broadband connection have a dynamic IP address or a Static IP
2.You require your Broadband Modem to be in NAPT mode inorder to function with the DI-624
3. Skip the wizard its crap dosnt work.
4. Sometimes the MAC address on the DI-624 get refused by the broadband modem. So go into the DI-624 setup page and click on WAN, scroll down until you see "Clone MAC Address" click on that.
.......
I have more steps but see if these work first


----------



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

1. The broadband modem is dynamic IP
2. I can't see where i can set my broadband modem into NAPT mode
4. I have clicked on clone MAC address and it seems to have brought some new settings in.

I know i am getting closer but cannot still connect to the net, also could there be a issue considering my broadband modem is on IP 192.168.1.1 and the DI-624s is on 192.168.0.1??


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

No, thats the broadband modems IP address. The modem will give your pc or router a different IP somthink like 203.110.45.3 and because your on a dynamic IP it will change everytime you turn on the broadband modem.

What model and name is your broadband modem i will help you find the settings.

Also make sure your DI-624 has the same setup as mine. and in screen2 try clicking on DHCP renew

EDIT: I have erased my MAC address for security reasons


----------



## gbbii82 (May 11, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

Thank you very much for your help Aus Karlos, it is now working fine. Greatly appreciated ray: :4-clap:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: D-Link DI-624s Network Issue*

Glad i could help!!


----------

